# Wacom Tablet wird in den Systeneinstellungen nicht erkannt

## deranonyme

Mein Wacom Intuos 4 wird in den Systemeinstellungen nicht (mehr) erkannt. Ich habe es nach einer längeren Zeit nutzen wollen und nur das normale zeichnen ging. Die Tastenbelegung war falsch. Also Systenmeinstellungen geöffnet - nix. Erkannt wird es aber.

```
# lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 004: ID 09da:9090 A4Tech Co., Ltd. XL-730K / XL-750BK / XL-755BK Mice

Bus 007 Device 003: ID 056a:00b9 Wacom Co., Ltd Intuos4 6x9

```

Im Kernel ist es auch konfiguriert.

```
Symbol: HID_WACOM [=y]                                                                                                                                                                  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                       

  │ Prompt: Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB)                                                                                                                                     

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                            

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                  

  │       -> HID support                                                                                                                                                                   

  │         -> HID bus support (HID [=y])                                                                                                                                                   

  │ (1)       -> Special HID drivers                                                                                                                                                       

  │   Defined at drivers/hid/Kconfig:828                                                                                                                                                   

  │   Depends on: INPUT [=y] && HID [=y]                                                                                                                                                  

  │   Selects: POWER_SUPPLY [=y] && NEW_LEDS [=y] && LEDS_CLASS [=y]                                                                                                                      

  │                                                                                                                                                                                         

  │                                                                                                                                                                                        

  │ Symbol: TABLET_SERIAL_WACOM4 [=n]

```

make.conf auch 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom"

```

Hat jemand einen Ansatz was ich machen, wo ich suchen könnte?

----------

## firefly

Von welchen Systemeinstellungen redest du?

----------

## deranonyme

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Von welchen Systemeinstellungen redest du?

 

Sorry KDE.   :Embarassed: 

```
No tablet device detected

Please connect a tablet device to continue.

If your device is already connected it is currently unsupported.
```

```
$ kde_wacom_tabletfinder

"Tablet database configuration file 'tabletdblocalrc' does not exist or is not accessible!"

"tablet 00B9 not in local db"

```

Ach ja, wegen KDE5 ist es natürlich der Beta Treiber kde-misc/wacomtablet-3.0.0_beta1

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Mein Wacom Intuos 4 wird in den Systemeinstellungen nicht (mehr) erkannt. Ich habe es nach einer längeren Zeit nutzen wollen und nur das normale zeichnen ging. Die Tastenbelegung war falsch. Also Systenmeinstellungen geöffnet - nix. Erkannt wird es aber.
> 
> ```
> # lsusb
> 
> ...

 

Das sagt doch eigentlich nur, dass am USB System ein Gerät vom Hersteller Wacom eingesteckt ist, nicht ob der Kernel das Gerät erkannt hat.

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Kernel ist es auch konfiguriert.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Interessant wäre, was im syslog steht, wenn du das Gerät ansteckst. Weiterhin solltest du mal schauen, ob eventuell der Xorg Treiber neu übersetzt werden muss. Das kann schon mal passieren, wenn Xorg eine neue Version installiert.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## deranonyme

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Interessant wäre, was im syslog steht, wenn du das Gerät ansteckst. Weiterhin solltest du mal schauen, ob eventuell der Xorg Treiber neu übersetzt werden muss. Das kann schon mal passieren, wenn Xorg eine neue Version installiert.
> 
> 

 

```
Nov 18 11:56:02 franks kernel: usb 7-3: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ohci-pci

Nov 18 11:56:02 franks kernel: usb 7-3: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b9

Nov 18 11:56:02 franks kernel: usb 7-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Nov 18 11:56:02 franks kernel: usb 7-3: Product: PTK-640

Nov 18 11:56:02 franks kernel: usb 7-3: Manufacturer: Tablet

Nov 18 11:56:02 franks kernel: input: Wacom Intuos4 6x9 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25

Nov 18 11:56:02 franks kernel: input: Wacom Intuos4 6x9 Pad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27

Nov 18 11:56:02 franks kernel: wacom 0003:056A:00B9.0008: hidraw2: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Tablet PTK-640] on usb-0000:00:16.0-3/input0

Nov 18 11:56:02 franks mtp-probe[8375]: checking bus 7, device 7: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3"

Nov 18 11:56:02 franks mtp-probe[8375]: bus: 7, device: 7 was not an MTP device

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25/mouse0"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25/mouse0"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25/mouse0"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25/mouse0"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks baloo_file[1077]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks baloo_file[1077]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks baloo_file[1077]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25/mouse0"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks baloo_file[1077]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks baloo_file[1077]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks baloo_file[1077]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27/event12"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks baloo_file[1077]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27/event12"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks baloo_file[1077]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27/event12"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27/event12"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input27/event12"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "X11 device with id '10' added."

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks baloo_file[1077]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25/event11"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks baloo_file[1077]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "Wacom tablet device with X11 id '10' added."

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "XOpenDevice failed on device id '2'!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "Can not check property 'Wacom Tool Type' on a device which is not open!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "XOpenDevice failed on device id '3'!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "Can not check property 'Wacom Tool Type' on a device which is not open!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25/event11"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25/event11"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1303]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11InputDevice::getPropertyData()" "Can not get unsupported XInput property 'Wacom Tool Type'!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11TabletFinder::visit()" "Unsupported device 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 Pad pad' detected!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11InputDevice::getPropertyData()" "Can not get unsupported XInput property 'Wacom Tool Type'!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11TabletFinder::visit()" "Unsupported device 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 Pen stylus' detected!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11InputDevice::getPropertyData()" "Can not get unsupported XInput property 'Wacom Tool Type'!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11TabletFinder::visit()" "Unsupported device 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 Pen eraser' detected!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11InputDevice::getPropertyData()" "Can not get unsupported XInput property 'Wacom Tool Type'!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11TabletFinder::visit()" "Unsupported device 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 Pen cursor' detected!"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::TabletFinder::onX11TabletAdded()" Could not find Wacom device with X11 id: 10

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25/event11"

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:03 franks dolphin[1427]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:056A:00B9.0008/input/input25/event11"

Nov 18 11:56:07 franks dolphin[1427]: QObject::connect: invalid null parameter

Nov 18 11:56:08 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "X11 device with id '11' added."

Nov 18 11:56:09 franks kcminit[8424]: Initializing  "kcm_input" :  "kcminit_mouse"

Nov 18 11:56:10 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "Wacom tablet device with X11 id '11' added."

Nov 18 11:56:11 franks kwin_x11[1075]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 57731, resource id: 121634824, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

Nov 18 11:56:11 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "XOpenDevice failed on device id '2'!"

Nov 18 11:56:12 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "Can not check property 'Wacom Tool Type' on a device which is not open!"

Nov 18 11:56:13 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "XOpenDevice failed on device id '3'!"

Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: "Can not check property 'Wacom Tool Type' on a device which is not open!"

Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11InputDevice::getPropertyData()" "Can not get unsupported XInput property 'Wacom Tool Type'!"

Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11TabletFinder::visit()" "Unsupported device 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 Pad pad' detected!"

Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11InputDevice::getPropertyData()" "Can not get unsupported XInput property 'Wacom Tool Type'!"

Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11TabletFinder::visit()" "Unsupported device 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 Pen stylus' detected!"

Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11InputDevice::getPropertyData()" "Can not get unsupported XInput property 'Wacom Tool Type'!"

Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11TabletFinder::visit()" "Unsupported device 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 Pen eraser' detected!"

Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11InputDevice::getPropertyData()" "Can not get unsupported XInput property 'Wacom Tool Type'!"
```

----------

## firefly

Scheinbar wird das device vom kde wacom kcm nicht unterstützt.

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11InputDevice::getPropertyData()" "Can not get unsupported XInput property 'Wacom Tool Type'!"
> 
> Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11TabletFinder::visit()" "Unsupported device 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 Pad pad' detected!"
> 
> Nov 18 11:56:14 franks kdeinit5[1049]: kde_wacom: "Wacom::X11InputDevice::getPropertyData()" "Can not get unsupported XInput property 'Wacom Tool Type'!"
> ...

 

----------

## deranonyme

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Scheinbar wird das device vom kde wacom kcm nicht unterstützt.
> 
> 

 

Eine herber Rückschlag gegenüber KDE4  :Crying or Very sad: 

Dann werde ich es wohl manuell über X konfigurieren müssen.

----------

## firefly

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Scheinbar wird das device vom kde wacom kcm nicht unterstützt.
> 
>  
> 
> Eine herber Rückschlag gegenüber KDE4 
> ...

 

Oder veralteter treiber. Unter umständen erwartet das KF5 kde_wakom modul mehr features als der aktuelle X11 Treiber liefern kann.

----------

## deranonyme

Wenn ich das https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347022 richtig verstanden habe gibt es aktuell kein funktionierendes wacom-tablet-kcm modul und auch keinen Maintainer für das Modul. Danke KDE5   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

